# Cleaning up the old Bridgeport



## chuckorlando (Mar 9, 2014)

As most likely know I picked this up about a week or so ago. I never intended on doing any real clean up at all cosmetically. But the guy I got it from had taken a angle grinder to it and ate up alot of the thick under coat. Then painted the half facing him rust brown.

I had no idea it was just a rust casting under it all. But I took her down to the cast then used body filler and a ton of sanding. I started off hand scraping the head. It seemed like sanding it would be such a pain. Then I moved on to the rest. I used flap wheels and hand scraping to get er done. By rough cast, it is rough. The back almost has waves in it. Being I wont use bondo as a coating, that made life all the harder as it went on thick in some places. I hand sanded it so them thick sections were a bear to get back down to cast.

I am waiting on info for the rebuild kit on the head. When I rebuild it I'll tear down the head and paint it before putting it together. So for now it's just bare casting. I also dont see a need to remove the ram or turret as I dont see my self using them, and have no need to paint under them.

I hope to pick up the paint today as it's currently primered. I was thinking machine gray with black accents.
	

		
			
		

		
	








- - - Updated - - -

some more
	

		
			
		

		
	








- - - Updated - - -

some more 2
	

		
			
		

		
	








- - - Updated - - -

Last couple for now. A lot more work to go


----------



## rgray (Mar 9, 2014)

I have a trick for removing the table. Ok maybe not tricky at all but I needed to remove my table as I installed a home made knee lift that fits inside the knee. Thought it was gonna be a real bear but 4 five gallon buckets set next to the machine with 2x4 blocks on top and just slide the table onto them after setting the knee slightly higher or about the same height.
Different deal cause I wasn't working on the table. Table sits nicely while I worked on the knee.
It was much easier than I thought it would be.

Started on a Y power feed that will also fit inside the knee. So I will be using those buckets again eventualy.

- - - Updated - - -

Forgot to say....Nice work on the mill ....gonna be beautifull!!!


----------



## xalky (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't believe there's a requirement to remove the turret and ram to paint it. I would make sure that they slide and operate properly though before dismissing it. You'd be surprised at how often you need to move the Ram back and forth to do larger parts.  While you're at it, you may as well make sure everything functions the way it's supposed to. You'll be kicking yourself in the nuts the day that you need to move it and you can't. :banghead:

Marcel


----------



## vapremac (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks like you are on the way to a fine restoration ! Keep us updated.

William


----------



## chuckorlando (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks guys. It's been alot more work then I thought I would do. I just hated that rust brown. I intend to do it all to this over time. My biggest hurdle will be learning to scrap and buying a camelback. I'll run it awhile and see how she works. If need be I'll shim the gibs. My instructor has a knee mill that needs scraped that he aint had time. So I intend to talk him in to letting me do the work under his instruction. Then do my little lathe on my own. Then I'll tackle my own mill. Parts are alot cheaper on a 9x20 lathe then buying a new knee cause you ruined it.

Far as the ram and all, I'll check them out tomorrow. Might as well do it while it's out off the wall.

Sad thing is I have two sand blasters and aint used them once on this thing. I find it enjoyable to get old school and at one with this beast. Hell it is 20yrs older then me so she deserves a little respect:lmao:


----------



## chuckorlando (Mar 11, 2014)

Few up dated pics. I'm doing the main color now as I did the secondary color first. Hope to have pics up of the finished base today


----------



## chuckorlando (Mar 11, 2014)

Same silver/alum color as the new sharps at school.


----------



## melsdad (Mar 11, 2014)

looking good so far!


----------



## chuckorlando (Mar 11, 2014)

Few more


----------



## RandyM (Mar 11, 2014)

She's gonna be purdy! Looking good.


----------



## chuckorlando (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks guys.

Randy I was set on blue on gray to match my tool box. But your BP was to pretty to try to copy. ahahaha. That thing is awesome. I actually stole the foam tip for the letters and doing the letters on the door from you.


----------



## righto88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice machine and You are making it look good. I am sure you will get a lot of use out of that mill.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 11, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Randy I was set on blue on gray to match my tool box. But your BP was to pretty to try to copy. ahahaha. That thing is awesome. I actually stole the foam tip for the letters and doing the letters on the door from you.



:thumbzup3: Glad I could help.

So is that Blue or Black? Either way it is looking like a winner. I think you are puting a little more sparkle in to it, I like your creativity.


----------



## GK1918 (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh baby, Chuck, that really pops sweet


----------



## chuckorlando (Mar 11, 2014)

It's black as you already done a very fine blue. 

The head will be black and I'll try to find as much polished handles and nobs for the whole machine. But the rebuild on the head will come first just so I can get get it all painted

I painted my big degree ring with the intent to sand it down leaving the black inset. Then I went and got silver all over it:angry: Now I gotta sand it down, re scrap each mark and number and start over

Thaks for the kind words fellas.



RandyM said:


> :thumbzup3: Glad I could help.
> 
> So is that Blue or Black? Either way it is looking like a winner. I think you are puting a little more sparkle in to it, I like your creativity.


----------



## drs23 (Mar 11, 2014)

Looking great Chuck! Thanks for keeping us updated. Looking forward to watching your progress.


----------



## xalky (Mar 11, 2014)

The Bridgeport is looking GREAT. I love watching these things come together. You're doing a great job on it and you aint wasting no time either!

The overall appearance of the machine has improved 1000%. )

Keep up the good work.

Marcel


----------



## chuckorlando (Mar 16, 2014)

Small up date. I took some members advice and got a phase converter. I assume it's wired right as it self starts and the mill works fine. 

I ordered some shims to tighten up any slop for now. The saddle will need them. If I lock the saddle down the table seems pretty good.

This is simply a stop gap. I hope to order the steel to make me a straight edge with a dovetail this week. I'll pick up a plate and a anderson scraper. Scrap in the straight edge and dovetail. Then scrap in my little lathe. I hope by then I will be ok enough to tackle the BP.

But it is certainly workable as it sits. But this machine will be making chips for a very long time so might as well make her right.

At any rate I had to try a cut. I used the endmill holder with a too that came in it and clamped down some 1/4alum and made 19 seconds of scrap for us all.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7s1n78I7F8&list=UU_CGCwFyMITOOlXNumUMetg


----------



## chuckorlando (Mar 17, 2014)

Another up date. Got my shim stock in today. I cut and filed some shims down. Placed them on the non movable side of the way's.

SHE'S TIGHT AND STILL SMOOTH.


----------



## rdelawter (Apr 4, 2014)

Maybe watching your work will get me motivated to get to work on mine.
  Very nice work. Like the pictures showing your progress.


----------



## Kevinb71 (Apr 4, 2014)

Looks real nice! They just seem to work better when they are clean and nice!


----------

